
NBA Champion last year, leaves league for China with no coverage on ESPN? - jayyeh
https://sports.yahoo.com/nba-star-jeremy-lin-heads-china-110257711--nba.html
======
jayyeh
This has been one of the more interesting storlines to follow in the NBA for
me. Carmelo's blackball may be crazier, but after catching wind of this
development on social, I went to ESPN.com and couldn't find a single word
written about this.

Any other similar reactions?

------
jayyeh
And before anyone else jumps down my throat...An hour later ESPN did post
[https://es.pn/2Ua6iP7](https://es.pn/2Ua6iP7)

It's still interesting

